# Salary Survey



## Slugger926 (Aug 2, 2006)

There is a cool 250+ page engineering sallary survey somewhere on

www.designnews.com

:study ;hea51

Hey, I edited your post to make it a link - Sapper


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 3, 2006)

I checked it out- pretty neat. Thanks!

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

sweet


----------

